
Prof. Of Philosophy of Mathematics M. Resnik Switched to Landscaping Business - r34
http://www.collinsmountaingrading.com/aboutus.htm
======
h2odragon
Great site. Sound like someone fun to work with. Most equipment operators have
a firm, empirical grasp of "angle of repose" and similar; he could explain the
governing math with physical demonstrations.

